# Anyone else for Portsmouth show ???



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone else decided if they are going yet ?????
I am so looking forward to meeting other members. I am thinking of having a 'TEENY' t-shirt printed up so people can either say hi or run lol


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

i'll be there!!!:2thumb: and hubby!!:gasp:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

we will be there


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Me and my partner can't wait for this! when is it again? I'm not sure what to get i'm going to just see whats there and see lol


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

i will be going

i will have a t-shirt saying derrens reptile den with a carpet python printed on it!

was good last year i was the first seller to pack up and go at around 1 pm sold every thing!

sadly wont be selling there this year but will be buying :2thumb::mf_dribble:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Yh il definitely be going. Would be silly not to. Its on 25th october isnt it?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i hope to be going


----------



## emasmad (May 30, 2009)

*portsmouth show*

could someone please p/m with all the details would love to go and gives me chance to save i just went to the s/w one and got 2 milks


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ooooooooooo there are quite a few then so far :flrt:

It is on 25th October the details are on here somewhere, it hink under breeders meetings and shows.***2009 shows***

I too will be bringing my hubby and he is actually looking forward to it, which i didn't see coming lol


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

We should be going :no1:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

incrisis said:


> We should be going :no1:


Woop i will be careful to avoid breast contact if i huggle you:2thumb:


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah il come to this for shure


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

DaveAnscombe said:


> Yeah il come to this for shure


There should be quite a few. It is normally pretty good apparently ( this is my first one) Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd there is a pub meet after :no1:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

One of the best shows of the year, I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

If Boy gets himself work ok then we might go. Don't get a t-shirt Teeny, we'll know it's you!


----------



## Deli--x (Apr 18, 2009)

Deffinatly going, can't wait x


----------



## Readeano (Mar 19, 2006)

defo going, really looking forward to it


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

If its the one in october I was going but i have kids over  And jack isnt here hes on holliday. So i dont think i will 
is there any more planned apart from october?:whistling2:
Unless.... Teeny are you bringing your kids? I need someone with kids to come to keep Connor and Jordan company
While i find myself something shexi to take home


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

i will rock on down i reckon :2thumb:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

OH! just found out i pick the kids up the same day from portsmouth! 
So i MAY! just come :2thumb: depends if i get them the day before or the friday what time dose it start?


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

DaveAnscombe said:


> Yeah il come to this for shure


Ooh another thing to annoy you with David.:devil:
Since you broke your promise about thursday!


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll be going - am hoping to have saved up enough for a lesser platy royal by then - failing that definitely a mojave!  

Show was great last year, should be even better this year as I believe they've got the whole hall this time not just half :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

oooooooooooooooo loads yaaaaaaaaay



Sid.lola said:


> If Boy gets himself work ok then we might go. Don't get a t-shirt Teeny, we'll know it's you!


Really ???? You don't want to run ?????:gasp:



beguana said:


> If its the one in october I was going but i have kids over  And jack isnt here hes on holliday. So i dont think i will
> is there any more planned apart from october?:whistling2:
> Unless.... Teeny are you bringing your kids? I need someone with kids to come to keep Connor and Jordan company
> While i find myself something shexi to take home


I dunno about kiddywinks yet i will let you know sweetess x


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Well who has kids thats coming?
I have a 9 and 13 year old coming both boys, hyper. Dont know much about reptiles! Love rocks music, gaming... one rather shy, but can be a showoff. 
other is hyper and full of energy! 
:no1:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

beguana said:


> Well who has kids thats coming?
> I have a 9 and 13 year old coming both boys, hyper. Dont know much about reptiles! Love rocks music, gaming... one rather shy, but can be a showoff.
> other is hyper and full of energy!
> :no1:


They will be awestruck and prob too scared to leave you side anyway lol


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

We're moving down that way in September, so there's a chance we'll be able to make it too...YAY!!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

TEENY said:


> oooooooooooooooo loads yaaaaaaaaay
> 
> 
> Really ???? You don't want to run ?????:gasp:


 
It's me! You've got my address! Wouldn't give that out if you were odd enough to be scary!


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

urbanhippie said:


> We're moving down that way in September, so there's a chance we'll be able to make it too...YAY!!


Dose you have a child? :whistling2:
Ohhhh wonder if i can get cat to come :O:no1:


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

beguana said:


> Dose you have a child? :whistling2:
> Ohhhh wonder if i can get cat to come :O:no1:


4 of them....you want one of them? ;-)


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

urbanhippie said:


> 4 of them....you want one of them? ;-)


How old? How much? Cant i just rent them for the day :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> It's me! You've got my address! Wouldn't give that out if you were odd enough to be scary!


Good point lol


urbanhippie said:


> 4 of them....you want one of them? ;-)


I will if you have a girlie that likes being dressed up girle style ( all long dresses and pigtails.) I would love a girlie i have 2 boys already:no1:
Could swap for T's:2thumb:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Ill swap for your freedom (from lack of peace!):flrt:
I WIN TEENY! i offer peace :2thumb:


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

beguana said:


> How old? How much? Cant i just rent them for the day :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 3 boys 16, 6 and 4 and one girl 13 (sorry TEENY she's so not a girlie girl and has an attitude the size of the IOW)

Normal rates apply


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

urbanhippie said:


> 3 boys 16, 6 and 4 and one girl 13 (sorry TEENY she's so not a girlie girl and has an attitude the size of the IOW)
> 
> Normal rates apply


Ill have the 6 4 and 13 year old. im afraid the other is too close to my age... i would get scared of him and have to poke him with a stick 
many i can get your daughter with my brother :gasp:
MATCH MAKING AHOY!:mf_dribble:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

urbanhippie said:


> 3 boys 16, 6 and 4 and one girl 13 (sorry TEENY she's so not a girlie girl and has an attitude the size of the IOW)
> 
> Normal rates apply


awwwwwww worth a try tho. I just want one to dress up in pretty dresses from Monsoon:flrt:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

TEENY said:


> awwwwwww worth a try tho. I just want one to dress up in pretty dresses from Monsoon:flrt:


you can have me!
IM WELL BEHAVED!
i tidy... i cook... 
i need a dress...:flrt: its a win win!
and i want one in Monsoon! : victory:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

beguana said:


> you can have me!
> IM WELL BEHAVED!
> i tidy... i cook...
> i need a dress...:flrt: its a win win!
> and i want one in Monsoon! : victory:


Buuuuuuuuuuuut you are not a ickle toddler. i wantto have a little princesssssss:flrt:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Buuuuuuuuuuuut you are not a ickle toddler. i wantto have a little princesssssss:flrt:


Hmm...
well... i can act like one? :no1:


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Though id add. Cats coming down (i have forgotten her name on here :O) FORGIVE ME OH LOVELY CAT!
hmm now to see if i can get her to the pub if i offer her a drink!:no1:


----------



## summerskye (Jun 27, 2009)

me and my OH are going this is our first time to, we are also bringing our 3 girls along 4, 8, and 9. not sure if we will go to pub after though but really looking forward to it though


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

summerskye said:


> me and my OH are going this is our first time to, we are also bringing our 3 girls along 4, 8, and 9. not sure if we will go to pub after though but really looking forward to it though


Woop! More children!
Also two others (Not from this forum) are coming too, I told them they have too as i know one of them likes the reptiles...:whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

THis is one show i reall want to go to but have no idea where it is in relation to train station etc so dont know if i can Will have to try and find out as I have always wanted to go to a show.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

We will be there too


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Me and the Hubby will be going to this one toooooo!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

The PRAS show on October 25th is an easy one for you train travellers. It's actually held in Havant Leisure Centre. Havant station is about 5-10mins walk, and is on the main line from Portsmouth to London and most trains stop there.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Map of Havant Station, Hampshire[Station]&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf

The arrow marks the station.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

PSGeckos said:


> We will be there too





titch said:


> Me and the Hubby will be going to this one toooooo!!!!! :2thumb:


woooo hoooo more meets:2thumb:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

ill be there same as i was last year dont think theres anypoint in me going to pub tho lol cant even drink :censor:well.....i jus cant get served


----------

